# Seiko 7025 70m Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I saw Derek's (Luvwatch) watch on the sales forum and remembered that I'd added one of these to my Ebay favourites - so I had a crack at it and won it.

It arrived this morning so here it is. The light is miserable this morning so it's not the best picture I've ever taken (in fact it's poor), also I've made no attempt to clean the watch up yet - the crystal could do with polywatching and the case could do with a clean too. The dial indices & hands look to be in reasonably good condition, though there's some damage to the dial by the 8 marker and I've absolutely no idea as to what's happened at the date window







. It looks to be very cleanly done though (no ragged edges) - could there have been a cover, to hide part of the date change mechanism maybe, that's become detached and then lost







? I think what's more likely is that it's a redial from a watch that had a day display as well - if that's the case though why is there border round the date part of the window only? The bezel insert is a bit worn but not too bad & so far the watch is keeping good time.

For what I paid I think it's a reasonable example of quite a rare vintage Seiko diver - I'm pleased with it despite all the wear & tear.

Anyone know what date it was made - the 7025 movement doen't appear in the Seiko & Citizen Forums production date calculator. I'd have said it was a 70's watch so October 1977 is my guess.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of the back - not much to see really.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> The base-caliber of the 70xx line is the 7005. Although launched in 1969, the 7005 were only manufactured in bigger amount about 1971. It is a total automatic line, that passed for some updates.
> 
> This line can be divided in 3 generations (approximated dates):
> 
> ...


Hope that helps... So the serial number of 7O2415 is 1977 October.









That is a nice watch Congrats. on a new acquisition
























Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Same hands as the 62mas as well ...Nice one


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Nice one Paulus, I never saw that one on eBay.









I have just sold mine







but I took a last picture before packaging it

up, next to the 6217........










In comparison between your 7025 and the 7005 - the bezel is different as is the wording on the dial, the minute markers

are also different. The case back design indicates its after 1974, so Katt's 1977 would be right. The case looks identical.

Do the numbers on the dial - after Japan also say 7025?

If so it could be all original







I have no idea why the dial has had a day section put into it, as the wheel is date only, 2 guesses..

1) Someone thought that there was a day indicator under that part and made the adjustment to the dial only to find out there wasn't one









2) It was cut in the dial to enable a movement with day wheel to be added but couldn't find one









Whatever the reason, you have got an interesting item that I haven't seen before, well done mate,









Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a photo of the numbers on the dial so it's original to the watch I'd say - I think Derek may be right when he says that the dial was cut in order to reveal a day display (which wasn't there!) or to accept a different movement which had a day display but which, in the end, wasn't needed.

It doesn't really matter anyway as it doesn't spoil the watch and gives it a bit of history. I've spent the afternoon watching the tennis (Roddick & Grosjean match - very good indeed) and polishing the crystal so the watch looks much better now







. I set it to my Marathon Navigator watch when I got it this morning and it's only lost 20 odd seconds - that'll do for me


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a better picture of the thing - nice watch, I like it


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Derek - you've obviously sold me a much loved watch - I'm looking forward to seeing it.

This thread has been a useful bit of information for me


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

LIGHTNING STRIKE









Following my last post on Wednesday evening and during a reply to a PM - my house was struck

by lightning









There was no external damage but, I have no telephone, internet or TV access - TVs, monitors, playstations all went bang - I am writing this from work (hope I don't get sacked)

David, I posted your item using SD on Thursday, should arrive today.

Those nice people at NTL may be able to come and see us on the 9 July
















Hope to be back soon

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thought you had been quiet









Hope its all sorted soon


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Derek - many thanks, watch received this morning.

I hope all well after the lightning strike - it was good of you to post it with all that going on!!

I have posted pic on Friday's watch


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Glad it arrived safely David









I have managed to get online using our computer upstairs which has a wireless connections to the pc downstairs that...............














I don't understand how I did it.

Derek


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry to dig up a thread from the past (with my first post no less) but I was wondering if the pictures from this thread were available anywhere.

I just acquired a 7025-8099 and found this thread while looking for information on it. The weird thing is that the one I now have has a piece taken out of the dial as if to display the day, but there is no day ring. Exactly like the one described here! The trouble is I can't see the pictures. I wonder if I now have the watch in question. I'll post some pictures of my own later.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is the one I just received. I wonder if it's the same as the one in the missing images? The cut out on the dial and the serial suggest it might be, unless there was some bizarre trend for chopping day windows into dials that I don't know about


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

So it looks like those images have vanished into the ether. I thought once you put things on the internet they were there forever!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

yesenoj said:


> So it looks like those images have vanished into the ether. I thought once you put things on the internet they were there forever!


The site does not hold them, you host them yourself etc


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

so they're probably gone forever then


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, I've worn it several times now and I really like how it looks and feels. I popped the bezel off and cleaned out the grime, so now that moves very smoothly. I also gave the crystal a polish and got out the scratches that were in the middle of it. There are still a couple of minor pits in the crystal, but I have to look for them so I'm not bothered about those.

What I am bothered by is the hole in the dial. Does anyone know where I should be looking to get a replacement dial for this? I think there are a number of dials that would fit it, but I'd like to keep it as close to the original if possible. Any suggestions to what I should be looking for and where I might find it (I've been checking ebay) would be welcome.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I ended up changing out the dial and hands. Here's a before and after (More pics of the process linked from the image):


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jonesey - many apologies but I think you PM'd me a while back but I forgot to answer & seeing this thread remnded me!

That looks like my old watch (I've looked but don't have any pictures of it unfortunately) with the cut out on the dial. I bought the watch like this & have absolutely no idea why it was done! I did wonder if it was done to give access to the mechanism/movement but it doesn't give much access to anything really! It certainly wasn't done by me (much too neat for me to have done it).

I like the new dial & hands very much  It's a minor point but it's a shame you couldn't have found either a totally sterile dial or had a custom one made up with "70m" printed on it. I'm nit picking though & think it looks much nicer than the worn/hacked about original :thumbup:

I hope you continue to enjoy wearing it


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like the new dial & hands very much  It's a minor point but it's a shame you couldn't have found either a totally sterile dial or had a custom one made up with "70m" printed on it. I'm nit picking though & think it looks much nicer than the worn/hacked about original :thumbup:


I thought that too, but I'm not going to dive in it so it's not a big deal for me. The grey sky of an ohio evening in april doesn't show the dial in its best light, I'm hoping to get a better picture that shows off the sunburst pattern. I'll be wearing this one a lot more now I think!


----------

